# Tell your deepest darkest SECRETS here!



## CoolMantid (Dec 22, 2012)

I hope I dont get in trouble for this... but everyone tell your deepest darkest SECRETS HERE!!!!! THEY WONT LEAVE THIS TOPIC!!!! Oh and we dont judge :-D


----------



## agent A (Dec 22, 2012)

I gave a dog a prune once after it bit my foot and it got diahrrea :devil:


----------



## sinensispsyched (Dec 22, 2012)

OK, when I was 8 I threw a rock at my brother and hospitalized him. Not really a secret, but I regret it every day.


----------



## agent A (Dec 22, 2012)

sinensispsyched said:


> OK, when I was 8 I threw a rock at my brother and hospitalized him. Not really a secret, but I regret it every day.


When i was abt that age i threw a rock through a school window and then peed on some kid, got in trouble for like 2 weeks lol but it was kinda worth itFew other secrets for the heck of it

I can be kinda mean to old people

Whenever my grandpa used to ask me if i was gonna make him breakfast, he obviously referred to himself as the INDIRECT object but i would pretend to interpret him as the DIRECT object and would say something witty like "i already ate" (if hes the indirect object im making breakfast for him but direct object means he would be the breakfast) :lol: but dont worry i never ate him

I also stole food from him sometimes and then told my mom he ate the food

I also volunteered at a nursing home and did some stupid stuff there such as make jokes abt some of the oldies wanderng off (not funny if they have alzheimers cause ik someone whos mother with alzheimers walked into the street at night and got run over)

I also told the oldies abt elvis dying on the toilet and i was transporting some lady and saw a cicadia outside so i made a sudden stop and she fell out of the wheelchair and i didnt report it (she was fine though) and then i yelled "74" at some lady in a wheelchair counting up in the 900s and she started counting again from "74" and thats when i got kicked out of the nursing home

Im more mature than that now but in church once i made staticy noises behind an old guy with a hearing aid and he kept slapping his ear (my cousin dared me to :blush: )

On the other hand i adore babies and puppies and cant help going up to one even if i dont know them and saying hi :wub:


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Dec 22, 2012)

Sometimes I dream I'm in the worlds greatest rock band, and it goes like this? :lol: Scares the pants off me... Lol

http://youtu.be/TdwMR3YoZXM

True story, Haha


----------



## patrickfraser (Dec 22, 2012)

Not a chance. Between me and God there are no secrets. That's enough. No way I'm telling anything secret on here to these people.


----------



## petoly (Dec 22, 2012)

patrickfraser said:


> Not a chance. Between me and God there are no secrets. That's enough. No way I'm telling anything secret on here to these people.


yeah same here. It's too personal and too dark. I have serious issues that I'm resolving with my therapist. that's the only person that knows my secrets.


----------



## Introvertebrate (Dec 22, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> Sometimes I dream I'm in the worlds greatest rock band, and it goes like this? :lol: Scares the pants off me... Lol


I'll take Cheech &amp; Chong over Justin Bieber any day of the week.


----------



## Paradoxica (Dec 22, 2012)

I KNOW WHAT YOU DID LAST SUMMER


----------



## Malakyoma (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm building a giant robotic mantis army to take over the world.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 22, 2012)

I raise bugs!.


----------



## CoolMantid (Dec 22, 2012)

I have so many secrets..... If I tell a dark one will you guys do it too?


----------



## agent A (Dec 22, 2012)

Hertarem45 said:


> I have so many secrets..... If I tell a dark one will you guys do it too?


I wanted to end my life when my undersized luna moths emerged and failed to breed earlier this year

Dark enough for ya??


----------



## patrickfraser (Dec 22, 2012)

oops.


----------



## patrickfraser (Dec 22, 2012)

oops. http://youtu.be/YFk2_5RkwlA


----------



## agent A (Dec 22, 2012)

patrickfraser said:


> oops. http://youtu.be/YFk2_5RkwlA'&gt;http://youtu.be/YFk2_5RkwlA


Story of my life  

But my guidance counselor helped me work out most of my issues and i think fate has a way of reimbursing people for that happens cause this years lunas were spectacular as were my samias and mantises

I just hope i can stay sane for a while :lol:


----------



## Danny. (Dec 22, 2012)

I pick my nose and flick the boogers at strangers.


----------



## agent A (Dec 22, 2012)

Danny. said:


> I pick my nose and flick the boogers at strangers.


Me too but its not my nose i pick :shifty:


----------



## Danny. (Dec 22, 2012)

agent A said:


> Me too but its not my nose i pick :shifty:


Siiiick. Haha


----------



## Mvalenz (Dec 22, 2012)

i drink pickle juice

I use dawn dish soap for shampoo. It works well.

the nuns at my school used to kneel around me and pray for me cuz I was such a bad kid twice a week.

their prayers didn't help much cuz I was eventually expelled also.

I tried to seduce my spanish teacher.

one time a cashier gave me a fifty instead of a twenty. I never said anything even after I never seen her working there ever again.

At the church spaghetti dinner my friend and I put a whole box of these chocolate laxatives in the sauce. Everyone was commenting on how good it was. Then the washrooms filled up and everyone started leaving early.

That's all I have for now. I feel like I'm at confession.


----------



## Mëluzynn (Dec 22, 2012)

patrickfraser said:


> Not a chance. Between me and God there are no secrets. That's enough. No way I'm telling anything secret on here to these people.


Same here...XD


----------



## ismart (Dec 22, 2012)

I used to bite my toenails off and eat them. Tastee like coookie. :lol:


----------



## CoolMantid (Dec 22, 2012)

I have been suffering with anorexia for almost two years, I weight 102 lbs now and at my lowest I was almost 85 lbs... Wow, this was very difficult to write. Hope this is enough of a secret for you guys.


----------



## agent A (Dec 22, 2012)

Hertarem45 said:


> I have been suffering with anorexia for almost two years, I weight 102 lbs now and at my lowest I was almost 85 lbs... Wow, this was very difficult to right. Hope this is enough of a secret for you guys.


  

I have an overeating problem and i weigh up in the 170s, i dont look as fat as other people who weigh as much as me (i dont develop fat at the hips its all in front) but i eat way too much sometimes


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Dec 23, 2012)

ismart said:


> I used to bite my toenails off and eat them. Tastee like coookie. :lol:


You can clearly see the toe jam in this leaked home video!

http://youtu.be/gh1SMpb1bMY


----------



## Rick (Dec 23, 2012)

Believe me, my deepest darkest secrets have no business being posted here, or ever.


----------



## agent A (Dec 23, 2012)

Another secret of mine

Each day in school i give out at least 30 hugs to people :lol: :wub:


----------



## CoolMantid (Dec 23, 2012)

agent A said:


> Another secret of mine Each day in school i give out at least 30 hugs to people :wub:


Me too!!!!

Another secret is that I was sent to the principal for pinning this mean kid on the ground and I broke his finger lol


----------



## agent A (Dec 23, 2012)

Hertarem45 said:


> Me too!!!!Another secret is that I was sent to the principal for pinning this mean kid on the ground and I broke his finger lol


When i was little i threw a basketball at my sister once and it broke her nose

And i accidentally pushed her down the basement stairs once


----------



## fleurdejoo (Dec 23, 2012)

Hertarem it sounds like you are doing better. Are you feeling better?


----------



## Malakyoma (Dec 23, 2012)

agent A said:


> When i was little i threw a basketball at my sister once and it broke her nose And i accidentally pushed her down the basement stairs once


Wait you _Accidentally_ pushed her down the basement stairs? thats impressive A. Not saying you did it on purpose.


----------



## agent A (Dec 23, 2012)

Malakyoma said:


> Wait you _Accidentally_ pushed her down the basement stairs? thats impressive A. Not saying you did it on purpose.


i closed the door cause i wanted to lock her down there and the door pushed her and she fell

i didnt know that would happen lol


----------



## fleurdejoo (Dec 23, 2012)

Uh huh, riiiiiiiiiight.


----------



## agent A (Dec 23, 2012)

fleurdejoo said:


> Uh huh, riiiiiiiiiight.


i was only in kindergarten

do u think a kindergartener intentionally pushes his little sis down the steps??


----------



## patrickfraser (Dec 23, 2012)

I do.


----------



## CoolMantid (Dec 23, 2012)

fleurdejoo said:


> Hertarem it sounds like you are doing better. Are you feeling better?


I mean ya I feel better. I have my moments... Its kinda like a life style now sadly. I go to a therapist once a month and get weighed there. But I am still underweight.


----------



## happy1892 (Dec 23, 2012)

I ran through a red light and almost got hit by a car when I was 7 or 8 years old (1st grade) and that was the most embarrassing thing to me at that time and it was a secret. I eat my toenails and I think that is why my leg can side/backwards far which I like  . I try to lick my elbow (just about got it). My sunday school teacher told me that it was impossible for a person to lick there elbow so I tried. He said I was going to dislocate my shoulder. It only happens when I get very relaxed or if I kind of slide it down or something pulls down on it. Not sure if that is dislocating but it partly comes out and rubs against something. I am not doing that anymore. Hehe, a secret. I want to wonder off very far from my house.


----------



## happy1892 (Dec 23, 2012)

"But my guidance counselor helped me work out most of my issues and i think fate has a way of reimbursing people for that happens cause this years lunas were spectacular as were my samias and mantises I just hope i can stay sane for a while :lol:"

Haha. How did he do that?!



Hertarem45 said:


> Ihave been suffering with anorexia for almost two years, I weight 102 lbs now and at my lowest I was almost 85 lbs... Wow, this was very difficult to write. Hope this is enough of a secret for you guys.


Um.....I am about 100 pounds and I was 85 pounds when I came to America (2011 4, 22). I quickly gained after coming to North Carolina. I am not sick...


----------



## Mvalenz (Dec 23, 2012)

Also aside from my previous post I also:

Intercepted about 100 truancy letters 1 year and hid them under my mattress.

One time I stole some stuff from my older brother and I told my friend it was Indian tobacco. Then we went to his house and ate 3 pizzas and his dad came home and was pissed cuz all the pizzas were gone. I took off out of the house and I think his dad hit him. I really feel bad about that one.

One time I stole a bunch of quarters from my cousins change jar and bought cheese burgers with it. After a while he started hiding his change jar. So I started selling his vintage playboy mags to kids in the neighborhood.

I use to write dirty words on the walls of my house when I was a kid. My parents would punish my siblings cuz I was only 4. I couldn't of wrote that.

Sorry for my last two posts. I feel like I should just put everything out on the table.


----------



## Mime454 (Dec 23, 2012)

I just got the first C in my life, for college. I'm freaking out, and I'm not going to tell my parents.

I don't have many serious secrets.


----------



## agent A (Dec 23, 2012)

Happy im not sure i understand u but my guidance counseler is a she and she just talks to abt why people act the way they do and how to deal with it

Another secret of mine is that i ate ants in 5th grade and my mom got like 5 phone calls abt it lol


----------



## CoolMantid (Dec 24, 2012)

happy1892 said:


> "But my guidance counselor helped me work out most of my issues and i think fate has a way of reimbursing people for that happens cause this years lunas were spectacular as were my samias and mantises I just hope i can stay sane for a while :lol:"
> 
> Haha. How did he do that?!
> 
> Um.....I am about 100 pounds and I was 85 pounds when I came to America (2011 4, 22). I quickly gained after coming to North Carolina. I am not sick...


How tall are you? and how old are you? I am 5 foot 8. I started at a 130 pounds and lost 30 pounds in 2 and a half months. 100 pounds for someone 5 8 is unhealthy...


----------



## CoolMantid (Dec 24, 2012)

Its also how you lose the weight. Someone can be 100 pounds and eats normally. Its their healthy weight


----------



## CoolMantid (Dec 24, 2012)

Also anorexia is not a sickness. Its a mental blockage, a lifestyle, and mindset. I stops people from seeing what they really look like... A walking skeleton. Obviously I am trying to get help...


----------



## happy1892 (Dec 25, 2012)

Hertarem45 said:


> Also anorexia is not a sickness. Its a mental blockage, a lifestyle, and mindset. I stops people from seeing what they really look like... A walking skeleton. Obviously I am trying to get help...


? Is anorexia the thing where a person does not want to eat or drink much and they do not eat or drink much? If it is it makes you sick. I gained some. I am about 110 or 101 pounds now and I am about 5.5. I am strong but light. I think it is because I do not have much fat. I seem to be sensitive to poisons and I have read that fat is used to store poison and that because greyhounds do not have much they are sensitive to some vacines and stuff. I am not going to get any more vacines. Or maybe some that are safe. The flue mist thing makes me sick haha.



agent A said:


> Happy im not sure i understand u but my guidance counseler is a she and she just talks to abt why people act the way they do and how to deal with it Another secret of mine is that i ate ants in 5th grade and my mom got like 5 phone calls abt it lol


I was joking. For me a person like that who wants to understand me I do not like. I thought you were like that. I did not now if she was a she or a he but I guessed she was a she but he can mean both she and he you know, what I meant by he was she or he.

I have a few dreams from the last two nights I want to tell you guys. I only remember a little bit of the last part of all those dreams and do not have much of a clue what the dream was when it first started.

OK, the most recent one was wonderful! Actually what I remember is that I was awake but I think I was partly awake. I saw rows and rows of words similar to each other and it was very easy! The back ground was black and the words were white. This was amazing!

I had another dream. I was inside our house and my mom was with me and I talked to her about the Hyacinth Macaw I saw outside. And my mom went eh? I went outside onto our front porch where the bird was and I saw an owl (I do not know much about owls except that they are stupid) on the porch's fence close to the macaw. Know that I forgot a whole lot of all of these dreams so they do not make much sense. I watched both of them for a while and then another bird appeard (I think it was more like the macaw than the owl). Know the macaw turned into a man, not fat or too skinny. And the other birds turned into men too. The owl became a chubby man. And they were like guests at the front door and I was talking to them and waiting for somebody else to let them in while I waited for them. My dad came into the house from the garage and found that guests were there and he welcomed them in but they did not come in, my dad kept talking to them in the doorway. Later we went out together (my dad, the three men and I and maybe others). The first strait rood way was normal (I mean like it is supposed to be here, looks the same as the road I thought it was which is the road infront of our house) but when I turned around the corner it was mostly another road i know of and some other roads mixed with it. Then it started raining. The macaw man went into a silver sports car which I remember very well. He was on the left side and that is normal right, I mean the driver seat is on the left? Before he had a sports car and this was on the road beside our house he walked beside me and I am not sure what side he was on but I talked about mantids and all kinds of stuff with him but he did not say much as if he was board or not listening. Know this is where he has the car. I tried to be nice to him and I smiled a little. I walked beside him and the traffic was very heavy (the road was filled with cars so he could not go fast) and I walked beside him not saying anything or not saying much and this is on the mixed up road (the road that is mostly one road I remember but mixed with other roads I know of). He asked to ride with him. I think I did not want to because I wanted to do something else and I was planning on just seeing him off (which does not make sense actually and I do not remember much!) as we walked more the traffic got less jambed and went faster. And remember it is raining the whole time a little bit. I started to actually not have to walk slower than I wanted to. During that time he by time by time asked me if I wanted to go in the car (actually it was more like get in the car if you want) in the car nicely and casually as if I needed ride. He drove faster and faster and soon I had to run to keep up. The mixed up road is not very long and it was not a long part of the dream actually it was like a blink but I am explaining a few things that happened at that time. Now I started running a little bit fast and I had a long toenail on my left foot on the biggest toe and I actually did not have a toenail like that in real life but I let my left thumb nail get long so I guess the long toenail came from that thumb nail. The long toe nail started being pulled up when I was running because it was too long. It bleeded. And the car was going fast and it was going to go to another road soon. I sat down on the wet ground which I forgot was wet and I did not like it and I bit my toe nail off. After I bit my toe nail the car was just about gone and I ran fast but I gave up later. There is some more but it is too long.

Another dream. I was in a store (kind of like a walmart but not a walmart) with my dad (there was a lot more of the dream before that I forgot.) and he was saying stuff about me that were nice. I put on my helmet and gloves while going outside, I guess to get ready to go on the bisycle. And my dad went into the car (our car, a mini van). I think we were going home. And this was all at night. I was curious and went far on my bike on roads. I found a small, thin road that went down into a dark area where it probably went far but I could not see. It was more like a side walk or a bike path than a road. I saw that it split into two roads far ahead and they were not split far apart from each other like what I could see they were both going the same direction. The left part or road was darker and looked more dangerous. I went down that dark road going down that split into two roads far ahead even though I was terrified I was just too curious to see what else was there and I was curious mostly about the land not much else like animals or people or plants, I mean where the path went, I just wanted to know where it went. I went down there on my bike and I was getting more scared and I was terrified to start with. When I got to the splitting place I went to the left side of the road. I saw no people. I got more scared. I was mostly scared about somebody attacking me in the dark (I am scared of the dark because I cannot see anything), a pervert or what ever. I did not go very far on the left part and I turned around but I got weak and did not have much control in the way I moved while I tried to turn around on my bike and go back. I did turn around and I had to touch the side of the road (more like a sidewalk so it is narrow) on the grass, the edge of the road and then I got back totally on the road but in the direction going back. As I went I could not go very fast but I was going fast like a car going slowly and I was weak I did not seem to be getting much worse then I was when I started turning around. I saw two men, one not so threatening on another path far away up higher than me and the other man was on the same path I was on and he was in the way (the way back, he was in the way up ahead far away on the path I planned to go back on). I was in the dark area and back where I came from (where I want to go now) had lights and there was more light as I got closer to where I came from. The threatening man had a thin black coat with two white stripes on the coat on each arms side. He had black or very dark long thin pants. I could not see his face even thought there was light. Remember he was far away at that time. I kept on going even though I saw him and he was walking towards me and he was walking slowly and casually like he meant no harm. I was terrified but I certain that there were many dangerous people on the dark path back behind right now so I kept on going toward him. I got closer and I still could not seem him well even though it was bright enough, it was about I guess 30 meters or maybe more? It was as if I ingnored his face or did not think about looking at his face. I was terrified of course, the most scared I could be but there are other dreams that were scarier but you know what I mean. I was still weak and could not go very fast but I went as fast as I could. I thought I would run into him and attack him and find out if he was going to attack me. I got closer and closer and when I was pretty close he suddenly changed into my sister. I lost my fear except I was just a little scared because of the dark place. I was not worried about running into her even though from what I remember I seemed like I would. Then I saw my dads car come to the road to use and I do not remember much more and it was as if my sister found me and my dad told her to find me and my dad looked for me too and my sister found me and then my dad found me and was going to take me home. I forgot a whole lot of my dreams so these are just bits and pieces of it. Sorry about my writing. I want to finnish quickly. Tell me if you liked these dreams?  And do not dare tell all of this to anybody! LOL!


----------



## agent A (Dec 26, 2012)

Happy i hope u r not taking this thread the wrong way

I only posted my secrets here because someone else needed to know they werent alone in the fact that they have had tough things to deal with

We r all human and all do stupid things and have happen to us, and thats what this topic was supposed to keep us sharing the same ground about

There have been too many arguments here over gun control and political , we need to all have something in common at the end of the day


----------



## sinensispsyched (Dec 26, 2012)

Very true.

I don't have any more secrets. Sorry!


----------



## CoolMantid (Dec 26, 2012)

happy1892 said:


> ? Is anorexia the thing where a person does not want to eat or drink much and they do not eat or drink much? If it is it makes you sick. I gained some. I am about 110 or 101 pounds now and I am about 5.5. I am strong but light. I think it is because I do not have much fat. I seem to be sensitive to poisons and I have read that fat is used to store poison and that because greyhounds do not have much they are sensitive to some vacines and stuff. I am not going to get any more vacines. Or maybe some that are safe. The flue mist thing makes me sick haha.


Anorexia nervosa is a mental disorder. Its more complicated than saying "Oh im not going to eat today." It does make you sick but its hard to stop once you have started... trust me.

Were getting off topic. Another secret is that I had a crush on my preschool teacher. When I was like 4.


----------



## agent A (Dec 26, 2012)

Hertarem45 said:


> Anorexia nervosa is a mental disorder. Its more complicated than saying "Oh im not going to eat today." It does make you sick but its hard to stop once you have started... trust me.Were getting off topic. Another secret is that I had a crush on my preschool teacher. When I was like 4.


Isnt it like being afraid to eat for some reason? And just wondering, how does a doctor diagnose it? People can lose a massive amount of weight from more serious conditions like cancer and stuff

And everyone has a crush on their preschool teacher, trust me :lol:


----------



## CoolMantid (Dec 26, 2012)

agent A said:


> Isnt it like being afraid to eat for some reason? And just wondering, how does a doctor diagnose it? People can lose a massive amount of weight from more serious conditions like cancer and stuff And everyone has a crush on their preschool teacher, trust me :lol:


Yes. Well When someone loses weight normally with workout routines and stuff. They lose fat and gain muscle. When someone is anorexic they lose muscle, then fat, then their body goes into starvation mode and then their body stops functioning.


----------



## happy1892 (Dec 26, 2012)

agent A said:


> Happy i hope u r not taking this thread the wrong way I only posted my secrets here because someone else needed to know they werent alone in the fact that they have had tough things to deal with We r all human and all do stupid things and have happen to us, and thats what this topic was supposed to keep us sharing the same ground about There have been too many arguments here over gun control and political , we need to all have something in common at the end of the day


OK. I thought it was just whatever that I do not usually tell people that is interesting. I got frustrated and kicked our door  . I got angry and wanted to kill somebody. I threatened to burn papers in school.



Hertarem45 said:


> Anorexia nervosa is a mental disorder. Its more complicated than saying "Oh im not going to eat today." It does make you sick but its hard to stop once you have started... trust me.
> 
> Were getting off topic. Another secret is that I had a crush on my preschool teacher. When I was like 4.


Yeah, sorry I did not know it was that serious. I knew it killed people. Get well.  



Hertarem45 said:


> Yes. Well When someone loses weight normally with workout routines and stuff. They lose fat and gain muscle. When someone is anorexic they lose muscle, then fat, then their body goes into starvation mode and then their body stops functioning.


One time I stopped eating much and got weak and did not get hungry. I might have been eating my muscle. My said I needed to eat so I started and went back to normal. This was only a week or more.


----------



## sinensispsyched (Dec 26, 2012)

I had a crush on my 2nd grade teacher, my 3rd grade assistant teacher, and now my Spanish teacher.

Oh, and I'm really a girl.


----------



## agent A (Dec 26, 2012)

sinensispsyched said:


> I had a crush on my 2nd grade teacher, my 3rd grade assistant teacher, and now my Spanish teacher.
> 
> Oh, and I'm really a girl.


there's a really hot spanish teacher at my school but i take latin and the school has like 8 spanish teachers


----------



## sinensispsyched (Dec 27, 2012)

Yep, our school has 3 that I know of, and two of them are over 40. The other one, though, is hot for a teacher.


----------



## happy1892 (Jan 2, 2013)

happy1892 said:


> OK. I thought it was just whatever that I do not usually tell people that is interesting. I got frustrated and kicked our door  . I got angry and wanted to kill somebody. I threatened to burn papers in school.
> 
> Yeah, sorry I did not know it was that serious. I knew it killed people. Get well.
> 
> One time I stopped eating much and got weak and did not get hungry. I might have been eating my muscle. My said I needed to eat so I started and went back to normal. This was only a week or more.


Ah ha! Drugs!

Ah ha! Thought you were! Or I thought you a male but I suspected female. Because of what you wrote and at first it was the thing about automatically showing female on the Gender thing here or did I get you mixed up with somebody else? And you really are a girl or just kidding?


----------



## patrickfraser (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm just a girl, too. :lol: 

http://youtu.be/PHzOOQfhPFg


----------



## agent A (Jan 3, 2013)

me too and im goin to have a baby  

how will i ever feed the child? :lol:


----------



## happy1892 (Jan 3, 2013)

Patrickfraser: I will always remember you as the American soldier in Korea when there was a war who greeted me saying got so-ju? LOL! :clown: A lot of this probably came from *M*A*S*H.


----------



## patrickfraser (Jan 3, 2013)

I have got some pretty dark secrets from my days in Korea, but that is all documented on another forum already.


----------



## Digger (Jan 3, 2013)

hi mi naym is nikki mantis mi sekret iz i eigt the hed of mi keeper digger last nite wen he waz sweepng in hz bed. it waz good. im reely ful now. tiping with raptors is reely hard.


----------



## CoolMantid (Jan 3, 2013)

Digger said:


> hi mi naym is nikki mantis mi sekret iz i eigt the hed of mi keeper digger last nite wen he waz sweepng in hz bed. it waz good. im reely ful now. tiping with raptors is reely hard.


Hahahahahahahahahaahhahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!


----------



## Bug Trader (Jan 3, 2013)

I walked away from school and home 6 weeks before graduating at 17, ended up in Thailand then up into Rissia and back down to South Korea then to Japan. All without documentation and had to smuggle myself back into the country with 2 friends that went with me and two chicks we met in Russia. Fun times and it showed me a few cultures I tend to respect for traditions. I went back every year to fight in Thailand after and retired in 2009 at 28.

The secret is we may have accidentally taken the wrong luggage 5-6 times at the airports when we were out of funds as well as once jumped off a high bridge over the Han river to avoid arrest and who knows what. We had to live on the roof of a building in a tent for two month in Thailand while working at a bar in order to make the funds to move on to the next place. Learned not all mushrooms are equal, being they were served with our dinners over there. Had to quit eating half the stuff just to stay clean, we did develop a taste for shish kabobbed scorpion and other things because it was a cheap healthy meal. May have eaten dog and a few other things too.........crazy things we do in our late teens. Now at 32 I regret none of it but I physically couldnt take it on again.


----------



## happy1892 (Jan 3, 2013)

Bug Trader: Interesting.


----------



## Mime454 (Jan 3, 2013)

/thread none of us can top tht.


----------



## happy1892 (Jan 3, 2013)

Mime454 said:


> /thread none of us can top tht.


I do not understand.


----------

